# LGG3



## Will Hurt (May 27, 2014)

My Battery on my LGG3 phone does not last long at all? Is there anything i can do to make it last longer?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Is the phone brand new? How old is it?

What applications are you using?


----------



## Will Hurt (May 27, 2014)

the phone is brand new. Just got the phone last month, 

What do you mean? What applications are you using? you mean the apps that i have instilled on my phone or the apps that i use daily?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

The applications you have installed on your phone. Not the preinstalled applications, but the ones you've gotten from the Play Store.


----------



## Will Hurt (May 27, 2014)

The apps are

1. Adobe Reader
2. Alarm Clock 
3. CBCC Mobile (Banking)
4. Google Chrome
5. Ebay
6. Facebook
7. Messenger (for facebook)
8. Weather
9. Twitter
10. YouTube
11. App Locker
12. Bluegrass Voice mail
13. Contactive 
14. Lyve App
15. On star Remote
16. Tick Tick


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Nothing that I see that would suck the battery down.

How long are you on the phone per day? How long does it last?


----------

